# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Poważne zerwanie wędzidełka

## Buka

Witam!
Ponad miesiąc temu po stosunku zauważyłem, że mam naderwane wędzidełko. Wtedy nic sobie z tego nie zrobiłem, ale po jakimś czasie (po kolejnych stosunkach), wędzidełko zerwało się całkowicie (dużo krwi). Po tym incydencie wybrałem się do lekarza(ogólnego), że nic z tym nie trzeba robić tylko czekać aż się zagoi. Pytałem go o to, czy będę odczuwał jakikolwiek dyskomfort podczas stosunku po zagojeniu się, powiedział, że muszę poczekać aż się zagoi i sprawdzić. Nie uprawiałem seksu przez około 2 tygodnie (wędzidełko względnie się zagoiło). Ostatnio doszło do stosunku i znów "pękło" - jako że wędzidełko już było zerwane to skóra na penisie pękła. Jest to dosyć uciążliwe, gdyż piecze i boli przy ściąganiu napletka. Na dniach wybieram się do lekarza (ogólnego czy urologa?), ale mam takie pytanie czy to jest coś normalnego, że dochodzi aż do takich poważnych zerwań-"rozerwań"? Niepokoi mnie to, ponieważ nigdy nie spotkałem się z aż takim zerwaniem i nie wiem czy jest to coś poważnego i czy po zagojeniu całkowitym będę dalej czuł dyskomfort podczas stosunku. 
PS: Czy zła pozycja podczas stosunku może być przyczyną takiego zerwania się wędzidełka? Czy tu tylko ma wpływ zbyt krótkie wędzidełko.

----------

